

Snapchat Never Fixed Phone Number Lookups - neuegram
http://neuebits.com/snapchat-security/

======
nly
Moxie did a great post on private contact discovery and why, as far as we
know, it currently isn't practical:

[https://whispersystems.org/blog/contact-
discovery/](https://whispersystems.org/blog/contact-discovery/)

The bottom line is, you can't make a find_friends function that's remotely
privacy conscious or secure against the approach taken here against Snapchat.
Snapchat are effectively offering a public phone directory at this point, and
they won't be able to fix it.

